# Download the new Google Lollipop keyboard - it's better than Swiftkey!



## editor (Oct 23, 2014)

I've been a huge fan of Swiftkey but the new Google keyboard has won me over. You can download it for free here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/lollipop-keyboard-phones-root-t2910268 - no root needed!

It is very nicely designed.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 23, 2014)

High praise! About time though. The first thing you do when you get a new device isn't have to instal a new keyboard.


----------



## Lord Hugh (Oct 23, 2014)

Hmmm I use the undocked keyboard in swiftkey, hadn't realised how used to it I got - downloaded this, went to undock ... Immediately switched back to Swiftkey.


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2014)

Lord Hugh said:


> Hmmm I use the undocked keyboard in swiftkey, hadn't realised how used to it I got - downloaded this, went to undock ... Immediately switched back to Swiftkey.


Why would you want to undock a keyboard?


----------



## Lord Hugh (Oct 23, 2014)

editor said:


> Why would you want to undock a keyboard?


More screen real estate - I have a note 3, the keyboard takes up a ridiculous amount of space even on the smallest setting. The Lollipop keyboard seemed MASSIVE! Example:

 

Moving the undocked keyboard around is 2nd nature by now and lets me see a full screen's worth of info. Also each key is the right size for my thumb - the lollipop keys are huge and have loads of space between them - better on a small screen I guess, but not on a big one.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 23, 2014)

I have a note and having huge keys is a bonus of having a big screen, means I can type faster as don't have to be so accurate.


----------



## MBV (Oct 23, 2014)

How do you change the colour of it once installed?


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 23, 2014)

Cheers for the heads up, downloaded it for my S Tab. Seems to be pretty flawless.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 23, 2014)

Just stuck it on my Nexus 7 and like it a lot


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 23, 2014)

Does it do swipe-to-type?


----------



## Fingers (Oct 23, 2014)

yes better than swype imo


----------



## Fingers (Oct 23, 2014)

though the acid test is whether it improves your typing ability when you are shitfaced.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Oct 30, 2014)

Is there a permission to send all keystrokes straight to the NSA?


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2014)

Barking_Mad said:


> Is there a permission to send all keystrokes straight to the NSA?


What phone do you use?


----------



## gabi (Oct 31, 2014)

Doesn't seem to download to my iPad. Am I doing something wrong? It says it works on all devices.


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2014)

gabi said:


> Doesn't seem to download to my iPad. Am I doing something wrong? It says it works on all devices.


Err, it's part of the Android OS, silly.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Oct 31, 2014)

editor said:


> What phone do you use?



Was a joke.


----------

